# API Saltwater Master Test Kit vs. Freshwater Test Kits



## Aioros (Nov 17, 2010)

Just want to know if there are any major differences between the results I would get with using the Salt water test kit instead of fresh water. All of the values are within the ranges of a freshwater tank and the results I have been getting suggest that it is quite accurate. The KH test kit is identical as the one that is sold for freshwater only. Any thoughts? Kit comes with tests for Nitrates, Phosphates and Calcium.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I do not know but, it must be a reason why they have different names. Can you trust the "salt water kit" readings ?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the API test kit for Ammonia comes with two color charts and they are really nothing alike. 

As for the tests you are looking at ???. Like barbarossa said there must be a reason why there is two sets of kits instead of one universal kit.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

He's actually talking about the reef kit for saltwater which is tailored to reading water parameters for coral keeping, the regular saltwater kit tests ammonia, nitrates, nitrites, and high range ph. The freshwater kit includes freshwater ph as well as the high range, oh and of course it comes with the freshwater reading cards as opposed to the saltwater ones.


----------



## Aioros (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah Cmosh is right. The interesting thing is that the KH test kit is exactly the same (I own a KH kit for freshwater and I tested with both for same results)..and at the LFS where I got it they have the Nitrate and Phosphate test kits on their own and they are also the same. When I asked them I only needed those specific kits they immediately told me that I should just get that master kit because it was the exact same things just that it was bundled...and I made sure they looked the same and they are. However, the more I look into it the more suspicious I am of their accuracy. So, I just want to know if anybody else has come across these kits and knows from personal experience if they are compatible with freshwater as well. If they are not, I'll make sure I take them back to the LFS and get the right ones (I have been going to this LFS for the past 2 years and they are impeccable when it comes to both freshwater and saltwater tank maintenance) so it's a bit of a stretch if they got me on this one.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

> If they are not, I'll make sure I take them back to the LFS and get the right ones (I have been going to this LFS for the past 2 years and they are impeccable when it comes to both freshwater and saltwater tank maintenance) so it's a bit of a stretch if they got me on this one.


I agree, I don't believe the LFS guys got you but, they might not know for sure about the difference between the fresh and salt kits.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

The kits are all the same and it'll save you money buying them bundled as long as you don't need the test reading cards for both, if you buy them individually you get both the fresh and salt cards, if you buy them bundled you get the corresponding card for whatever type of kit it is. That's your only difference.


----------



## Aioros (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah that's right, just checked out the API website and I saw the different cards (same testing bottles)...so what about the Calcium test that does not require reading cards??


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

Never used their calcium test honestly, probably the same as their gh and kh test though, you just add a drop 1 at a time, shake it and repeat till the water shifts from orange to green or blue to yellow and then reference a chart on the instructions, the amount of drops used to achieve the color change tells you the approximate value.


----------



## Aioros (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds good..went to the LFS and got the freshwater cards (do not vary greatly from the saltwater). Pretty much it is still pretty consistent with the readings (goes from yellow to red for Nitrates and Tan to Dark Blue for Phosphates) so even if I did not have the cards I would still be able to tell if they were really off. The calcium does in fact change from Pink to a light blue (as opposed to the dark blue that is supposed to show if it is saltwater) so I hope that this change describes the Calcium ppm content (each drop should represent 20 ppm). I have not been able to find anything from API that gives instructions for Freshwater Calcium readings so if anyone knows anything please comment. By following the Saltwater instructions my Calcium readings are in the 60-80ppm range which are good for a freshwater tank. Thanks!


----------



## Aioros (Nov 17, 2010)

I recently E-mailed API and asked about the fresh water cards and the Calcium test. They said they would send any cards through the mail just for the cost of shipping and handling ($2) so if anyone needs some I can post the address if you would like. I had to send them a response regarding the Calcium test because I was not fully satisfied with their answer - "Calcium test kit will not be adequate for freshwater because the Ca content in such tanks is low"...hmm not too sure that answers my question of whether or not it works at all...I will keep you posted on their response.


----------



## cmosh (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe what they're basically equating it to using a high range ph kit to measure a low ph tank, the color grading wouldn't be distinguishable based on the reactions of the chemicals provided in that kit, but unlike a ph kit there is no low range calcium kit that they make.


----------

